# Wooden 1860's Salem NJ store front sign Mrs M. Schaible Willis Millinery  , Notions, Fancy Goods,



## Oldihtractor (Dec 6, 2012)

Picked this up from a lady that is almost 90 years old that told me the history and what building the store was in. In the city of Salem NJ   the condition is what it is.. what do you want for 1860's


----------



## Plumbata (Dec 6, 2012)

No friggin' way man! That thing is *awesome*!

 Splendid score, and in wonderful shape all things considered. What do you plan to do with it?


----------



## Oldihtractor (Dec 6, 2012)

Hang it in my house just the way it is !!!!  Maybe have the frame remade and try to match the patina, if not just the way it is..


----------



## Plumbata (Dec 6, 2012)

Hey right on John! I was hoping that you would more-or-less leave it alone; signs of that age, and with such excellent period decorative motifs and old-school fonts must be extremely rare nowadays. If you said that you'd repaint the whole thing I would have to reach across several states to land a smack, haha. []

 Seriously, that is a top-notch find. You have been getting your hands on some incredible things lately (and working hard for them too!). Keep it up man!


----------



## Bixel (Dec 6, 2012)

If its hangable with the frame in the condition it is, I would just leave it. Absolutely awesome sign. I would love to find a local sign for me of that age and condition. Great find!


----------



## Oldihtractor (Dec 6, 2012)

it will not get molested i promise..    it's on the wall now..    my wife says..   how do you find this stuff..   I don't know just keep lookin...


----------



## tftfan (Dec 6, 2012)

SUPPER...  NICE


----------



## Oldihtractor (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks for all the nice comments


----------



## rvcdigger (Dec 7, 2012)

Killer sign


----------



## glass man (Dec 10, 2012)

THAT IS FAR OUT COOL!JAMIE


----------



## idigjars (Dec 11, 2012)

That is one cool sign!  Congrats on acquiring that.   Paul


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 12, 2012)

Wonderful signage, John! Thanks for showing us.




From.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 18, 2012)

Very very cool sign John...


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Dec 19, 2012)

A great piece of american signage, a museum quality pc.


----------



## 42station (Dec 19, 2012)

That is a great sign! What do they mean by "notions" ?


----------



## epackage (Dec 19, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  42station
> 
> That is a great sign! What do they mean by "notions" ?


 Thread, buttons, ribbon...


----------



## 42station (Dec 19, 2012)

Ah, thank you Doctor


----------



## sandchip (Dec 20, 2012)

This old letterhead be loving it.  Fantastic!


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Dec 20, 2012)

Got to be the coolest thing I've seen here in 7 years....................Joe the Crows blue bottle is second [].


----------

